# Returned from the Emerald Isle



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello folks, 
We are back, and raring to go again.

Sorry for the delayed report, but we have had a bit of a domestic crisis with my (Jocks) mothers health, which resulted in an early return from Ireland, and an extended stay in Scotland.

Anyway, here goes.

7th April....Departed Fishguard to Rosslare for a 3.5 hour crossing. Drove to a small village called Broadway just off the *R736* and stayed overnight in the large car park at Nolans Bar. Beer etc, but no food. Very quiet and safe.

8th....Refuelled on the *N25* at Killinick Approximately £1.00 a gallon cheaper for diesel than the UK. 580 kms (363 miles) travelled so far, from home. Stayed overnight at the Ballinacarney Inn car park, which is a pub restaurant come truck stop. Very good food, and reasonably priced. Traffic noise could be a problem for light sleepers. This is on the *N30 *about 2kms north of Enniscorthy.

9th....Drove up the *N11* to Arklow and picked up the *R747 + R754* for Avoca (Ballykissangel for the TV buffs), then on to The Meeting Of The Waters, which has connections with Thomas Moore. Pitched for the night at River Valley Caravan Park in the village of Redcross on the *R754,* near the *N11* again. Quiet during off peak periods. Restuarant at the entrance to the site and a pub across the road.

10th....Moved on across the Wicklow Mountains using the *R755/756 * from Rathdrum to Glendalough. This place has an eccliesiastical history, and the visitors centre has car parks , coach park (where we parked), toilets, tea room and nice walks. 
After lunch there, we headed on to the Wicklow Gap and Valleymount, then down to Blessington lakes on the *R758*. This area was extremely picturesque, though nowhere to pull in due to height barriers.
We then made our way towards Dublin on the *N81* and pulled into the Camac Valley Caravan Park on the *N7*.
That night we jumped on the bus and took in the Temple Bar area of Dublin. 12.5 Euros for two drinks, (£8.75)!!!!!

11th....Headed back into Dublin on the bus again, (correct fare only, no change given, be warned) to take in the shops and the Guinness Tour. It takes between 2 and 3 hours depending on just how much you want to take in, (information, not stout). Best to visit early as it gets absolutely mobbed. There will be late opening for the summer period.

12th.... An early start (to beat the traffic build up)by heading north around Dublin using the N7/M50/M1 to Dundalk. We pulled into the car park at the rear of the main shopping centre. No height barriers and plenty of spaces. There is a 24hr Tesco with bakery, but no cafetieria.
On this route, Dundalk is your last chance to fill up with the cheaper priced fuels.
After breakfast, it was on to a CC CL near Newry, in the North using the *A1*.

13th.... Moved on to Armagh (City of Two Cathedrals) on the *A28* for the CC Irish National Rally and met up with friends.

!8th....This is when we would've headed west on to the Atlantic side of Ireland, but instead, headed off to Belfast on the *A3/M12/M1 *to catch our rearranged ferry to Stranraer, and then up to Ayr, to the Craigie Gardens CC site for an unspecified period.
This means that we now have an excuse to go back to the lovely Emerald Isle.   

*For Scotjimland, Condor and other ARV/large MH owners*.

The N roads are very good in all aspects. The R roads however can be quite narrow, and full of potholes in places. Our Hymer is a few inches wider than it's panel van origins and it was a job to keep within the line on some of the R roads, especially at the bends. *Also*..... Exiting from the Glendalough visitor centre on to the *R757*and then sharp left on to the *R756* it is extremely tight and had to be shunted around.

We enjoyed ourselves and hope that these brief encounters of ours may be of use to some others.

A total of 1645 kms, (1028 miles) was covered from start to finish.

TTFN,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Calling the mods,

Could a kindly mod please pop this post into a touring category please?

Thanks,
J & R.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi J&R 

Nice to see you back, glad you had a good trip and a safe journey  
Thanks for the info about the roads and for posting your travel log .. 

Cheers 

Jim n Jan


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Jock & Rita,

Glad to hear you had a good safe trip. In Four weeks we will be on the Ferry to Dublin, thanks for the info on your tour. £8.75 for two drinks, 
did you put champagne in the guiness?

Chris & Joyce


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Into touring section jock. Trip looks good

stew


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

J&R.

Glad to read that you had a good time over here.hope the weather was good... Why not a Ireland Touring section like the UKtouring?????...aido


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi aido

I was thinking about that as I moved the thread (on Jocks request). With only Northern Ireland being part of UK maybe it should be in Continental as well.

I will pm Dave (nuke) to see if he will add an Ireland Touring Section.

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hi Aido*,

The weather was very good to us, and everyone was friendly and helpful. Due to O2's inability to apply the Irish bolt on that we had paid for , a total stranger we met in a pub, lent us his mobile phone to contact O2's UK call centre, but would not accept any payment in return. What a star.

*Hi Chris & Joyce*,

If there was champagne in the Guiness, it must have been watered down. Ha ha.
Everywhere else, the price of drinks was very reasonable.

*Hi Stew*,

Thanks for moving the post.

J & R.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We have just uploaded our "Irish Trip" photo album in the gallery.

It took some time, but we got there in the end.

J & R.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

ahh the green green grass of home.

Thanks. This is useful to us Irish members too!


----------

